# Joshua De lisle AWCB forging Stags and how to videos.



## WillC (Dec 17, 2016)

This fine Chap did his work experience with me many years ago, we were forging a Gothic arch as I remember and he was a great contribution..... very talented chap, check out this video of him forging his signature Stags. He has amazing forging instructional videos as well on his Channel, very clear and with plenty of workshop tricks and skills. 

Cheers 

So nice to see the stags take shape.....Can yer tell what it is yet?

[video=youtube;y_bU084Ucj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_bU084Ucj8[/video]


----------



## jessf (Dec 17, 2016)

Awesome. Love stuff like that.


----------

